# HUGE Cane Toad!



## Anthony P (Aug 6, 2015)

Man this thing was big...


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 6, 2015)

Hahaha, one of the worst invasive species down here but no media coverage unlike the burms….Hmmm…

They really are awful. They will eat just about anything. They've eaten my chicks that hatch outside. I had that decided to live in with a FL box of mine for a while, until they actually became food aggressive and attacked the turtle…Ugh.

Never knew you had ink.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 6, 2015)

Holy S#!T!!!! Thanks for sharing. That's educational alright!


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah... The ink isn't mine actually. I have tons of tattoos, but they're all on my shoulders and chest, and they're horrible tattoos, might I add. The inked up arm is the manager of Gatorland, holding the toad while I got some video footage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice toad, though I understand the problems with them.
Happy Birthday Anthony.
Have a great day.


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks, Adam!!


----------

